# Postfix+Maia/Amavisd/Spamassassin... Maia daemon not listening



## fongaboo (Nov 29, 2011)

I am running FreeBSD 8.1, doing Postfix for mail. Until recently, I had Spamassassin filtering via Maia and Amavisd. I set this up originally as per the Purplehat tutorial.

Recently, the box suffered a memory parity error, and required a hard reboot. When it came back up, Maia/Amavisd/Spamassassin were the only things not working. Up till now, it's worked like this...


```
POSTFIX (External) on outside IP Port 25 -> Maia daemon on localhost Port 10024 -> POSTFIX (Internal) Port 10025
```

/usr/local/etc//postfix/main.cf[/fileI] contained the following line that is supposed to set this whole chain into motion:


```
content_filter=smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
```

...but the Maia daemon was no longer running/listening on 10024.

So with some digging around I found that, since the reboot, /usr/local/etc/rc.d/maia had changed to /usr/local/etc/rc.d/maiad... and /usr/local/etc/maia.conf had changed to /usr/local/etc/maiad.conf.

I transposed vital info from maia.conf into maiad.conf. Also, the user directory for the process had to change. There were also some errors in the logs noting inability to overwrite PID, but I cleared that out of /var/run/maia/ and the errors went away.

Doing all this, I was able to get the process to start quietly. However, no daemon is answering on 127.0.0.1:10024 despite the fact that the logs claim the daemon has successfully bound.

I've attached the portion of the logs from the most recent quiet start of maiad. Not sure what could still be mucking things up...

I am also a bit clueless how the layout of the program changed so much at some point or another, yet still operated prior to reboot. Did a portupgrade install a major change? Did the old version still somehow reside and run until a reboot?


----------

